# Custom buildings for HO scale



## DennyIHfan83 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello, I'm Denny from Memphis Tn. I have recently decided to custem build a fire station, I have never done nothin like this befor for any of my Diaramas that I have made. It's a replica of the one here in town. I have the plans all drawn down on paper foot by foot and I have the walls built, even have the office desk, toilet and lighting and roof details. But I ran across one problem. It has turned into be the worst problem I could run into. I can't find doors. I need ten 13ft by 10 foot garage doors for the bays. (roughly 10 by 13 foot. it can vary alittle). any websites I can get these doors off of? Also could use some good lookin office doors as well. I have some but not really proud of the style. they are an older style and this is a modern fire station (built in 2001) Thanks so much for any input. P.S. its HO scale (1:87) thanks again


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know what style of door you're looking for, but I'd suspect that you could make some decent looking doors via a thin aircraft-ply base, fitted out with hobby-store small hardwood rails and stiles. Maybe even use a larger dimensional stock for those, and fill the inset fields with a "beadboard" look on +/- 45 deg angles with a smaller dimensional stock wood.

Just a thought.

TJ


----------



## DennyIHfan83 (Aug 19, 2010)

OK thanks, I'm not sure if I'm ready to tackel something like that yet. But I might give it a try. i wrote all that down. I'm going to the hobby shop later. ill give it a shot. thanks alot.


----------



## DennyIHfan83 (Aug 19, 2010)

ok so tj's idea... great idea. if u know what ur doing.  i got the stuff and tried. but it looks like crap. wish i had pics to show u what im looking for. but anyone got any ideas at all where i can find modern windows, large garage doors and office doors? websites? anything. looking for a style like this http://www.rixproducts.com/PDF/Catalog-pp10 8X11 2009.pdf on page 6. the first 2 fire stations. them are the garage doors i want or somethin like them and the door going into the station. them are the parts im looking for. and a office window that would match them would be perfict. anybody?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Denny,

I had trouble loading the pdf link on my end, so (unfortunately), I can't see your intended style. That said, have you looked through the Walther's catalog to see if they have something that might suit your needs?

www.walthers.com

I'm not sure what these "Fire Station Doors" look like, but maybe you can find out more from Walthers ...

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/541-1112

Good luck,

TJ


----------



## DennyIHfan83 (Aug 19, 2010)

special thanks to TJ. got the doors made. hand built. first time I ever made somethin from scratch like this. HAHA im proud of my self. first set of doors didnt come out so good. but i got tired of lookin so tried it again with a bit of a diffrent approch.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent ... the credit due is all YOURS! Post some pics when you get a chance ... we'd all love to see.

Congrats on delving into new territory!

TJ


----------

